# HELP! Onion thief.



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby just ate a small amount of chopped, raw onions. About 1/4 of a cup. I know onions are toxic to dogs, but will this small amount hurt her? She weighs around 40 pounds.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

If you look online you can find a reference to about how much they need to eat vs their weight. 

I would call your vet and they will probably suggest giving her hydrogen peroxide to make her puke them up. You can also find out online the reference for how much hydrogen peroxide per weight of dog.

Good luck,
Nate


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

cut/pasted from another site by another person...


"Onions (and to a lesser degree garlic) contain thiosulphate, which is the toxin. Onion toxicity in dogs will cause hemolytic anemia (the red blood cells burst during circulation).
Raw and cooked onions can be toxic, so can onion powder and dehydrated onions. Ingesting either a large amount at once, or regularly eating smaller amounts can cause toxicity. If a large amount has been eaten toxicity will show up two or three days later. A 60 pound dog would need to eat approximately 3-5 pounds of onions in a single ingestion to be toxic. (The dosage for toxicity is approximately 600 - 800 grams in a 10 kilogram dog at once, or 150 grams over a period of several days.) The first sign of onion toxicity is gastroenteritis, vomiting, and diarrhea. Lack of appetite, lethargy, and blood in the urine will occur and the dog will have trouble catching his breath because the red blood cells are bursting and less oxygen is carried through the bloodstream.

Treatment involves eliminating further ingestions and IV therapy, and in some cases blood transfusions.

Garlic seems to be less toxic and a dog would have to eat a far larger amount to suffer adversely. 


Please be cautious about inducing vomiting, and ONLY do it on the advce of a vet or poison control.

See thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ghlight=onions (Quick, Sienna ate hummus, should I make her throw up?)
for good info."


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, SuperV! I called my vet just now and the receptionist asked the doctor for me. He said that given her size and the small amount that she ate, we should be fine.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My guess is everything be OK, onions have been around for a long time and so have dogs. Ingesting a small amout here and there. We all make mistakes. 
Ian Dunbar feeds grapes as treats  and look at the online fear, LOL. I grow grapes and my dogs have not exploded, either. 

Send all the onions to Rudy ;D ;D ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We used to have a Weimaraner and I remember the breeder saying our pup's mother would snatch whole raw onions off the counter anytime they were around. She said that dog ate onions like most people eat apples. I know she lived to be like 13 or 14, so I would assume it takes a lot of onions per dog weight to do damage. 

Datacan---Can't let my husband see your post because I turn into the grape Nazi when he is eating grapes sitting in front of the tv with the dog close by!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We used to feed our beagles grapes before we knew they were bad for dogs. They lived to be 12 and 13, so obviously no ill effects!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I'm more afraid of raisins than a small amount of onions or grapes. 
They don't eat, anyway. From what I noticed mine prefer to eat grass. 

Edit: fresh onions and grapes contain mostly water, whereas raisins are concentrated. Even so, the dog must consume quite a large amount, like 1/2lbs. 

Considering what else they chew on ... Tennis balls, slippers, Teflon pots  ...


----------

